# Axe Music Calgary - Weekend Warriors, Players Needed



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Eveyone

I hoping to enlist your help to spead the word....Axe Music Calgary is still looking for a Drummer and a Bass Player for the next session of Weekend Warriors that I've signed up for. The sooner we can get a couple of players signed up the sooner we can get rockin. Please, if you know anyone, tell them to check out the link and sign up.

Axe School of Music


If more info is needed, please ask for Karen at Axe Music Calgary 403-243-5200

Tell 'em Mr RocknRoll sent ya


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Never heard of this before. Pretty cool. A local rock camp. Might have to sign up one day.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've thought about it before, but I'm a fairly simple bass player, if I do ever sign p for this and spend that cash, I'd prefer to do it as a guitar player.

But still, it sounds like fun.


----------

